

 Review my weekend project: Domain CLI - thegdb
http://domaincli.com

======
natemartin
Pretty cool. The github page has some good information that would be nice to
have on domaincli.com (like who's registering the domain, how payment is
handled, etc.)

~~~
thegdb
Good point! I'll add that info.

------
saikat
This is pretty addictive. I've already bought 2 domains that I had been
shirking on buying just because buying domains currently is kind of annoying.
And once you buy the first one, it keeps your card on file, which makes it
that much more tempting to buy every domain name ever.

------
vdm
Nice. Tab completion could show only domains that aren't taken, suggest
alternatives, etc.

------
ivankirigin
This looks dangerously easy

